# I might be able to show next year!!!



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Last Night I was on the Internet. I found out that this year that they added pet and pack and cart classes to the goats! Of course now its too late to do it this year but hopefully I can talk my mom into it next year. It said that the pet class (which is what i would do) would not be judged and that the participants would all get the same ribbon. I really don't care what I get I'm just excited that I would be able to show off all my hard work I've trained my goat for! Just hope that they keep the pet class for next year and the year after that and the year after that.....


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Usually once they make it a rule they keep the rule so you should be good. Good luck next year.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That is really great!!! :stars: :wahoo:  :leap:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

thats good news!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I am super excited for next year now! I just wish I would've known about this sooner so I could do it this year. But, that gives me time to ask questions if she should be clipped etc. This is truely an answer to prayers!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I bet you are! 

That is great to hear! :hug:


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Oooh I bet you will have a great time! Showing off your hard work to others, people who actually appreciate it is always amazing! :leap:


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Thats great!!! :leap: :leap: :clap: :clap: :dance: :stars: :stars:


----------

